# GSD SD questions



## Streetscapetv (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello everyone.

I was looking to get some information on using a GSD as a service dog. For some background, I am a veteran with some mental and physical impairments. None are super debilitating, but there are some tasks that I have troubles with. Many people have thrown out the idea of me getting a service dog, so I wanted to get some information about it. I know there are non profits out there that help veterans and others receive/train SDs, but I haven't noticed any that train GSDs or let you choose your dog. I know that there are other breeds better suited for SD work, but my heart is fairly set on a GSD. I grew up with an Akita and Shepherd mix, so I definitely biased towards larger dogs. I was wondering if anyone had information or experience using a GSD as a SD, as well as some known breeders/trainers that they would recommend? (I live in UT for reference) I'd like the dogs main tasks to be deep pressure therapy as well as medication retrieval. I know public access is a big thing to watch out for especially with GSDs as they tend to mirror their handler's emotional state, but I would be primarily be with the dog at home. I am fortunate that my conditions are not as debilitating as others, but I feel that having and SD would still greatly improve my quality of life. Any info or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Gsd and psychiatric issues, especially ptsd and anxiety are a horrible mix. This is why you do not see many gsd’s as successful psych service dogs. My Sd is a gsd but he is a medical alert/mobility dog. I would never reccomend a gsd for psych work. A golden or a lab is much better suited for the job. I understand the want for a gsd but the service for you disability is more important than the breed.

German Shepherd feed of their handlers emotions a lot and this is why it is not reccomended.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree with KonatheGSD. As you mentioned, other breeds are better suited. I bet if you found yourself accepted into a service dog program you'd fall in love with the match they'd give you.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sorry to revive an older thread, but I see this a lot and want to chime in as someone that has used this breed for both a neurological disorder and severe C-PTSD, for anyone researching or looking through in the future.

A well bred dog with appropriate temperament should not fall apart over their handler's emotional distress. A weaker nerved dog lacking confidence and clear headedness will fall apart.

I've owned three German Shepherds, two from one kennel and one from a different kennel... not a single one fell apart or reflected my moods. Breeding matters. Temperament matters. Finding a breeder that knows how to temperament test for this work is critical. 

I'm not quite sure when the general population starting accepting weak-nerved and easily distressed dogs as the norm.


----------

